# Pessary Fitting & Insertion to Medicare



## cedwards (Dec 17, 2007)

Physician inserterd pessary we billed 57160, A4562.  Patient returned the following day because pessary fell out we inserted new ring.  What is the correct way to code this?

Any insight would be helpful!


----------



## carafry (Mar 10, 2008)

*perhaps a low-level E/M*

A low-level E/M (99212) with the same dx used at the original fitting would probably accurately reflect a visit like this.  Review the documentation to verify appropriateness of level.  If pt was re-fitted, I would think you could bill the fitting code with a repeat procedure modifier.


----------

